# Law Enforcement Explorer question...



## vtdeputy

I think I'm in the right spot to ask this, may not be....But, I'm working with a local pd who has an explorer program, and we're trying to find where to purchase the Explorer Badge patches...similar to the badge patches in like galls, etc. Anyone know?


----------



## Nuke_TRT

VT are you looking for a generic Explorer patch?

I would suggest checking with a local uniform shop and having a custom patch done up.


----------



## vtdeputy

yeh i just got a quote for that, was just hoping to find the standard pre-made type if there was one...no luck. Thanks!


----------



## firefighter39

http://www.qmuniforms.com/search.asp

This company has the shoulder patch, not sure about the breast badge


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Police Explorer Patches

Also I would suggest checking with the local council to see if they have a supplier. They are generally capable of getting anything BSA related for you.


----------



## vtdeputy

oooo I didn't think about that! Oh, another quick question, does any dept. in your area do the Jr. Cadets...kids from say 7th & 8th grade thats not covered by the explorer prograM?


----------

